# Lead not filling whole mold



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, OGF lead melters, I just started using a Hot Pot II, trying to pour 3oz slab spoons.
I melted down some tire weights, which I understand aren't first choice, but got a few pounds of fairly clean lead from them.
I preheated the mold in the oven for a while, then poured hot lead into mold with out the clips until after about 6 tries I got the whole mold full of lead, then placed clip in mold, and couldn't get it to fill more than 2/3 of the way. I'm wondering if the cool clip causes the lead to cool to quickly, or if I need to heat mold up hotter, and maybe heat clips up too?
I know these are a lot of questions, first time ever pouring lead, and all I accomplished tonight, my first night, was to learn I don't know how to do it, and I poured a few ingots to use once I figure out what to do from here.
Let me put the questions in some order:

1. Can you heat the mold in the oven even though it has wood handles?

2. Is tire weight lead ok for spoons, or should I use soft lead from say Bass Pro?

3. Should I heat the clips up? 

4. Not sure if there are any questions I'm NOT asking.

Thanks for any advice!
LMJ


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jeff your mold isn't hot enuff....dip the corner of the mold into the lead to heat it up...one other thing you need to do is "flux" the lead...to do this put around a pea size piece of candle wax into the lead right before you pour (just a warning it will smoke, then catch fire and burn off) not sure how this helps but it does
One other thing you can do is use softer lead, it has a lower melting point
One other tip if the lead starts sticking to the mold hold it over a lit candle until it turns black from the soot


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Another problem I found on a couple of my larger jig molds is there is not enough venting. You might find you need to take a very very small dremel bit and only slightly enlarge your vent lines. On one of my molds I had to add a vent where there wasn't one because I could never get it to fill. Without proper venting, air gets trapped in the pocket.

3 oz. is a good sized mold to fill. I agree with bigjohn that your mold needs to be hot. I pour some 4 oz. snap weights and sometimes it can be very tempermental. Try heating your mold with the clips in it so everything is the same temp. 

Just some ideas. It'll just take some experimenting.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

The only time I have that problem is when the mold is cold or the lead is not hot enough ,I solve the mold problem I make one pour with no hooks or wire just to heat up mold works for me


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I heat my mold up by dumping the lead on the outside of the mold. I fill the Lee's mold section up and turn it over and do the same to the other side. Let it sit on there for about a minute then knock them off and do it 2 more times.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Good info guys, thanks and keep them coming, I can see heating the mold and clip together, and increasing the vent, it is very small, and it's past it that it doesn't fill. I'm going to buy 5# of soft lead and see how much difference that makes, that may a part of the solution too.
Thanks again
LMJ


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone. Good stuff! Much appreciated as usual.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Jeff, 

Did you try some more spoons yet? Check out Salvation Army or St. Vincent's in Milford for the toaster that you need. 

I'll drop off that lead this weekend.

BlueWater


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Haven't tried yet, John, did a Samson Society meeting last night, good stuff.
I picked up some BP shop lead to get me through weekend, labeled $8.49 a 5# bag, rang up 21.99 at register. They let me buy as much as I wanted at $8.49, and changed the price to 21.99 immediately after. Don't know why Lead is so expensive all a sudden!
LMJ


----------

